# Old, Old Bradford



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

This is in a crib we worked in this AM.

Date on the inspection sticker says 1978.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

How long has Bradford White been making water heaters?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

That water heater is as old as me!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh YEAH !!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Indie said:


> How long has Bradford White been making water heaters?


Not sure, but I googled Bradford White water heater Fort Worth and I am on the first page..........LOL


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

I changed a Sears electric water heater a couple of years ago. The inspector's sticker on the old tank was dated 1968 . It was in a house that's only used half the year every year - drained/winterized the other half.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Since when is 1978 old? Next I'll probably hear Bruce Springsteen on the oldies station. :wheelchair:

http://www.1900s.org.uk/copper-water-heater.htm


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

My folks had an AO Smith that lasted from when the house was built in 1964 until 1995 when it finally sprung a leak. No kidding.... 31 year old AO Smith. Go figure.......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Last spring I installed new elements & t-stats in a 1966 Reliance used in a summer home seasonally from May - October and drained in the off-season. 

I advised them against it and had them sign that I had done so, and they provided the parts as well...

Tail light guarantee...:laughing:

I told them next time get the ultra low watt density Limelife elements made with Incoloy and they would outlast the tank...:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My favorite supply house has a John Woods water heater from the 50's. I will take a pic next time.


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

a 20 year old tank is considered old in my neck of the woods.


----------

